# Motorway Tolls A22



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

Very quick question, a neighbour has just asked me , what are the latest, No transponder rates to use the Motorway - he has just been saddled with an airport pick up.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Same as having a transponder+a small admin fee, providing he pays within correct timescale at CTT or Payshop, he can work out cost at this site Portal Tráfego


----------



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

This " Portal Trafego " is brilliant - you can calculate costs every which /way Many thanks.


----------

